# Tacos



## Justaguy (Mar 28, 2009)

Grilled a little flanker, and some chicken for tacos tonight, with two homemade salsas.  I thought I'd through in a pic of what it looks like off my front porch when I started to cook.  I live in a small city, but still have a pretty good view.


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 28, 2009)

Everything from the view to the plate looks just beautiful!!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 29, 2009)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Everything from the view to the plate looks just beautiful!!!!



Ditto


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Great plate and awesome view!  8)


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 29, 2009)

Yeppers..mighty fine view from all angles. 

bigwheel


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 30, 2009)

Looks killer ill bet those tacos were gooooooood!  I usually use white corn tortillas and chop up the meat real good...those are one of my favorite! Just like they do it in Meheeco.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Mar 30, 2009)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Everything from the view to the plate looks just beautiful!!!!



Yeah what D said


----------



## john a (Mar 31, 2009)

Me too. BTW, what is that white stuff? Seems like a body could strap a couple of barrel staves to their feet and slide downhill.


----------



## Toby Keil (Mar 31, 2009)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> [quote="Diva Q":3l3s4l3s]Everything from the view to the plate looks just beautiful!!!!



Yeah what D said[/quote:3l3s4l3s]

Yeah what both D & JB said!


----------



## Unity (Mar 31, 2009)

Toby keil said:
			
		

> [quote="007bond-jb":3dvjwegg][quote="Diva Q":3dvjwegg]Everything from the view to the plate looks just beautiful!!!!


Yeah what D said[/quote:3dvjwegg]
Yeah what both D & JB said![/quote:3dvjwegg]
I'm with those guys.   

--John


----------



## Bubba-Q (Apr 5, 2009)

Beautiful!!!

What mountain is that, and have you ever climbed it?


----------



## Justaguy (Apr 5, 2009)

It's Mnt. Timpanogos.  I'm way to lazy to climb anything.


----------



## big dude (Apr 6, 2009)

It's hard to decide if the view or food looks best- both are awesome.  Do you make your own green sauce - willing to share recipe :?:  :?:


----------



## Justaguy (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah I try to make salsa at least once a week so we always have fresh, well usually it's just pico with a little kick.  But I ate at a buddies house and he had a batch of green that I was really impressed with.  He told me how he made it and I didn't believe him.  Sounds too simple, but here goes:

Ingredients:
Tomatillos
Jalapenos
Limes

Simmer/boil tomatillos till the turn darker green
Drain and blend them with Peppers, and lime juice.  Chill


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 6, 2009)

Sounds good. The only Tomatillios I ever played around with was raw I think. Whew..it was like eating a sour old green tomater crossed with lemon. Surely that biling should tame em down a little. I give it a try next time somebody come up with some free ones. Them stinkers I bought was outreagously expunsive. 

bigwheel


----------



## Justaguy (Apr 6, 2009)

There is a latin market near my house where I get all my produce.   It's ridiculously cheap.  I went on saturday and bought all the stuff for the salsa, and about 2 lbs of yukon golds and only cost 2.38.


----------



## dollarbill (Apr 6, 2009)

HOLY CRAP, those things are $2.50 - $3.00   a pound here.


----------

